# Holster Advice



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

As the proud new owner of a Kahr CW9, I am now on the hunt for a holster. Specifically, due to a couple of dressy events coming up, a tuckable. I know I could do the IWB thing and just leave the jacket on, but I'd like the ability to shed the coat, since it's gonna be HOT for at least one of them (June Wedding, Georgia...'nuff said).

I may have an LCP in a pocket holster, if I can get one by that point, but let's assume the CW9 is it.

These are some of the options I'm considering:

Galco UDC/USA
DeSantis Tuck This
Milt Sparks Versa-max 2
Elmer McEvoy/Leather Arsenal Shirttail Special
Belly Band (Under dress shirt, over the undershirt)
One of those 5.11 or other brand holster shirts as undershirt (CW9 too big?).

So, I wanted to see what experience with any of these you all had? The CW9 is a pretty light, thin gun, and conceals well. I'd prefer behind the hip carry, as I'll be sitting for a while, and appendix could get uncomfortable.

Oh, and before anyone says it, I'm just not comfortable with the SmartCarry. I know a lot of you love the thing, but I'll stick with a holster. :mrgreen:

Thanks!


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Mods, any chance of changing this thread title to just "Holster Advice"?

I think I titled it a little over-specific.

Thanks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Murdoch said:


> Mods, any chance of changing this thread title to just "Holster Advice"?
> 
> I think I titled it a little over-specific.
> 
> Thanks.


Done. :smt023

I haven't tried any of those holsters, so I can't give you an opinion. I am interested in hearing what people think of the Belly Band.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Todd!


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone? This is the internet...I know you have opinions out there! :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm just a tiny little bit too fat (200lbs, 5'10") to carry a pistol IWB comfortably. All my holsters are either OWB or for pocket carry.
I prefer Bob Mernickle's OWB holsters because they put an Officers'-Model-size 1911 quite high on my belt, making it easy to conceal yet also easy to present. (They don't work as well with full-size 1911s, for me.)
I have tried a belly-band, and I found it uncomfortable (probably because I'm a little fat). Further, the pistol got sweated up. Even further, since I don't like wearing my shirt untucked, access and presentation was really slow.
I found that the best place for a belly-band holster was under-the-arm cross-draw. I don't like cross-draw because of safety issues like the danger to innocent bystanders behind you if you bobble a draw.
I suggest that a holster-shirt will eventually stretch enough to make your presentation slow. Then there is also the sweaty-pistol problem, and the cross-draw problem.
Need more opinions? Just ask.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks...I knew someone out there had some!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Comp-tac.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I carry a Sig 232 stainless steel (about 23 oz.) in a Galco UDC at the 4 o'clock position and it is extremely comfortable. I prefer their Concealable Belt Holster, but, when I'm wearing just a t-shirt I use the UDC and I can carry all day long very comfortably.


----------

